# Movie/Meal Deal Entertainment Coupon



## suekap (Apr 2, 2006)

Does anyone have any movie/meal coupons from the entertainment book that they are not using.  I would appreciate the coupon.  Thank you.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 3, 2006)

*That coupon was a great discovery for us!*

We could not believe what we were seeing, so we asked at Universal and it is as it says.  You can use more than one per party, it includes tip and tax, as well as beverage, meal and a movie.  The savings are amazing.   Margaritaville had really good food.

They are not just in the Orlando books, they are in local books as well.  Happy Hunting!


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 3, 2006)

Jimmy Buffet's Margaritaville  is alot of fun.  And the food is really good for a themed restaurant.  

We've been to a few Orlando area theme restaurants and the food was just awful.   I don't even think the pooch would have eaten it.


----------



## suekap (Apr 22, 2006)

Bump Up, Bump Up


----------



## Spence (Apr 22, 2006)

suekap said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any movie/meal coupons from the entertainment book that they are not using.  I would appreciate the coupon.  Thank you.



I may be dense but I had no idea what you're talking about.  I own an entertainment book for my locale and if there's something in it you could use, I'd probably share it but the only way I figured it out was to take rickandcindy23's hint to find Universal's Meal & Movie Pass D80 under the National Values section.  Email me with your info if you want it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 22, 2006)

There should be lots of *Entertainment Books *out there with those coupons, since *they are in every book Entertainment published this year*.  

Another bonus:  They are good until the end of December.  The rest of the coupons in the books expire November 1st.


----------



## suekap (Apr 22, 2006)

It is hard to believe that no one I know has one.  I have my husband asking, and my brother asking the people he works with.  No luck, I guess they are not that popular in CT.  I really appreciate anyone I can get.  Thank you.


----------



## Gibby1984 (Apr 23, 2006)

sorry I have a book and I am sure not used the coupon, what it is that you are looking for?


----------



## suekap (Apr 24, 2006)

Gibby1984

I pm you yesterday, let me know if you did not get it.  I am not always good with computer things.   Thanks,

Sue


----------



## DianeV (Apr 25, 2006)

Beware..from what I have been reading on the DIS boards Universal has stopped honoring these as "free" stating it was a misprint and will only give something like 20% off


----------



## sue0067 (Apr 27, 2006)

I am going down to Florida on Friday, and have made express reservations already at Margaritaville.  I plan to use the coupon.  I will let you know on Wednesday when I get back...if it worked.  I will be disappointed if it doesnt' pan out.  

I did see a phone number on a link on the Mouseowners board where for Express reservations at Universal City Walk.   I was surprised.  I made one,(reservation) however was not given any confirmation number...just told "okay!!"  I will see how that goes too!

Sue


----------



## ripleysmom (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm so glad that I did not purchase an Entertainment book.  When I saw this deal I toyed with the idea of buying one just for that....whew!


----------



## sue0067 (Apr 27, 2006)

Just called Universal today on this....They are NOT honoring that anymore,however they will give you 20% off as mentioned.  

There is an Advance Reservation number for dining that you can call.  It is 407 224 9255.  

Getting a table at a reasonable time...makes me "almost" just as happy!


----------



## Darlene (Apr 30, 2006)

Does the Entertainment book have a discount coupon for Six Flags? We are going to California in August and would like to spend a day at SF Magic Mountain, and a day at Hurricane Harbour. 
Darlene


----------



## sue0067 (May 3, 2006)

I am Back!! 

I went to City walk and they had the coupon posted on the window.  They said it was a misprint.  

You have the option (with that ticket) to purchase a movie meal deal.  Usually it sells for 19.95, but they will sell it to you for 15.95 seeing you have the coupon.  

For me..the movie was a bonus, but not anything I wanted to really spend the time doing.  

We went to Margaritaville and ordered off the menu..no coupon.  Had a great time...and menu was fair.

Sue


----------



## Gibby1984 (May 3, 2006)

Suekap, I did not get your email but please try again sicne I have it in my pocketbook just waiting for your address. thanks~!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 3, 2006)

Yes.  We just got back from Orlando today and Universal stopped honoring the coupons TWO WEEKS AGO!  Just two short weeks ago they decided that the coupon was a misprint.  I am writing letters to Entertainment, Universal and the BBB if I do not receive a good answer. 

I can tell you that Entertainment is going to be upset that Universal is claiming that the coupon is a misprint because they okayed the coupon as it was.  I will let you know what results I get from my letters.  

Honoring the coupon as it reads is the right thing to do, unless Entertainment is going to say that it is their fault, which is not likely going to happen.

We did get to use it one time, so that is good for us.


----------



## lawgs (May 4, 2006)

looks like the meal/movie deal is back....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1093958&page=5&pp=15

look to post #73 on that page


----------



## ripleysmom (May 5, 2006)

Thanks!  That's good to know.


----------



## suekap (May 5, 2006)

Thank you for letting us know the great news.  Now, I need to start getting coupons again. They were on ebay, but I stopped bidding because I didn't think I could use them.


----------



## rapmarks (May 5, 2006)

Are you actually saying that people sell their unused coupons on EBAY! I could make a fortune.  Or are they selling the entire book.  This is something else.  and now it wasn't a misprint, unbelieveable.  The day Entertainment apologizes for anything or corrects anything will be a red letter day.


----------



## suekap (May 5, 2006)

They are selling a group of coupons at a time.


----------



## sue0067 (May 5, 2006)

So dissapointed...Just got back from Florida and threw the coupon away..because we couldn't  use it.  NOW...we can.   I called today and told them that I felt that maybe they should send me a new one..but they said that they couldn't.  I called Entertainment..and they said that they could sell me another book at a discount.  

I am headed back to Florida in August with 6 kids.  I would LOVE to have a couple of coupons to use.  

I am also curious if they will only honor one per table??  I would think though that because they are redeemed at the guest service center..you would still be able to use the movie ticket..even if they limited you on the food part.  

I would love to get another coupon.  Good idea on ebay...However they look like they are selling for about 10$.  For a new entertainment book at this time of year...it is only 12$ or so.  

I also worry that I will hunt down the ticket again and by the time that I am down in Florida..the offer will be revoked again.  

Running in circles..Jumping through hoops..

Sue


----------



## JillChang (May 6, 2006)

what is this movie/entertainment coupon everybody is talking about?

I will be in Orlando dec. 23 - 30, should I get one if it is this good?


----------

